# Como importar un amplificador de instrumentacion ad620



## CiKillerMark (Sep 1, 2008)

bueno soy de Peru - Lima , como puedo conseguirlo , que empresa ofrece la importación , como es el medio de pago , ayudame lo necesito para mi proyecto final


----------



## wacalo (Sep 1, 2008)

En digikey (usa) cuesta 7.8 dólares. Lo puedes pagar con tarjeta de crédito. El costo del flete te debe costar aproximadamente 100 dólares (yo en argentina debo sumarle aduana e iva) en Perú no sé.


----------



## CiKillerMark (Sep 1, 2008)

he encontrado en argentina vende ad620 

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/

aqui esta el producto y ahora como lo compro

eres argentino de este mismo pais y no sabias q esta vendiendo jaja 

de u.s.a. esta muy caro


----------



## zopilote (Sep 2, 2008)

Yo compro componentes de argentina, a las empresas le mandas un email y ellos te dan una proforma, luego te mencionan los precios del envio por correo (ya sea correo argentino o privado), y la forma de pago (Paypal, wester Union,...etc), hace tiempo tambien hice compras a USA pero no encuentro cuanto gaste pero que te llega, sí. 

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## jhefren (Nov 4, 2008)

Yo soy de venezuela y lo qe hice fue que solicite 2 ad620 al fabricante como muestras y te lo envian gratis a tu pais, sin pagar nada de nada 100% garantizado

PD " lo unico que tienes que hacer es registrar, llenar una planilla electronica preguntandote para que los vas a usar y si lo haces bien te los envian te llegan como en un 1mes a 3 meses"


----------



## jose fausto (Dic 29, 2008)

este circuito integrado ad620 si no me equivoco yo lo consegui en Lima Peru en jiron  Paruro. te envio el enlace
http://www.electronicahifi.com/
espero lo puedas conseguir alli
Jose


----------

